# Which food do YOU use?



## HopeB (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes I realize that there is a thread with a list of acceptable cat foods. But i would like to know what food you as a hedgie owner use? I am getting closer and closer to getting my FIRST hedgehog and before buying the food I wanted to check here first!  

Thanks!


----------



## xladeeda (Feb 6, 2010)

I did a lot of research as far as reading ingredients and values. I ultimately decided to use 3 or 4 different dog foods formulated for small breeds. The ones I decided on are Blue Buffalo Freedom Chicken Small Breeds, Innova Adult dog food Small Bites, Halo Spot's Stew Chicken Toy and Small Breeds, and Natural Balance L.I.D. Sweet Potatoes and Chicken Small Breed.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Blue Buffalo -Weight Control-
Protein: 28%
Fat: 9%
Fiber: 8.5%
Moisture: 10%
First few ingredients: chicken, chicken meal, ground barley, brown rice, salmon, peas, sweet potatoes, cranberries, blueberries, flaxseed

Wellness Core -Grain Free - Indoor Formula- 
(some say this is too rich for their hedgie, but we have had no problem with it. It is not the main food in his mix.)
Protein: 38%
Fat: 12-14%
Fiber: 4-8%
Moisture: 11%
First few ingredients: chicken, chicken meal, turkey, peas, canola oil

We now also are slowly introducing the following into his mix (and he loves both; Thanks to Fiona's Mommy for letting us sample!! <3)

-Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck Formula
Protein: 30%
Fat: 12%
Fiber: 4%
Moisture: 10%
first few ingredients: peas, duck, duck meal, pea protein, canola oil, flaxseed, etc

-Innova Weight Management Adult Cat Food
Protein: 32%
Fat: 10%
Fiber: 5%
Moisture: 10%. 
First few ingredients are turkey, chicken, peas, whole grain barley, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, whole grain oats, 
pea fiber, herring, flaxseed, eggs, apples, carrots, blueberries, etc

We break all kibbles into smaller pieces, the only one being the exception is Blue Buffalo because they are already pretty small. This is not necessary I don't think but Pinball got the Wellness kibble stuck in his mouth a few weeks ago and it freaked me out so much, I'd rather be safe than sorry...


----------



## HopeB (Mar 28, 2013)

The Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck formula and The Innova Weight management Adult Cat Food are the 2 main ones I had on my list. Its nice to know they are on someone elses also! Does anyone else use these or recommend these?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

For Quigley I used Performatrin Ultra for Adult Cats (Pet Valu's Store Brand) and Wellness Healthy Weight. 

Koloth is on a canned food because he has no teeth. He eats canned Fromm Chicken Duck and Salmon Pate for cats, and canned chicken soup for the cat lovers soul light. I also mix it with baby food butternut squash and some flax seed oil. He also sometimes shares the cat's canned performatrin chicken and Weruva chicken in gravy.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I have Norman on Authority Adult with Real Chicken. I wish Corn wasn't so high up on its list of ingredients, but it's about the only food he'll touch now that I feel comfortable giving him. He used to be on Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul until they changed their shape and formula; apparently he's picky about both shape and taste. It was an ongoing experiment to find something he'd eat when that happened. He'd either hate the smell, hate the shape, or he'd like both but the pieces would be too small and he'd choke on them. The Authority stuff is the only one with the right shape and taste and large enough that he's force to break it apart to eat it. :roll:


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

The kibble mix I have for Sonic is Innova Senior cat chicken,Simply Nourish turkey & oatmeal, Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken lamb & chicken. His percents are 34.6% protein and 11.3% fat. Sprinkles kibble mix is Authority kitten chicken, Canyon Creek Ranch chicken & brown rice, Purina One indoor advantage turkey. her percents are 35% protein and 14.5% fat. Sprinkles is 3 months old and she is a runner so she has a higher fat level diet. Sonic is 2 yrs & 9 mths and he doesnt run that much she he is on a low fat level diet.

When I have to buy more kibble for Sonic I will be finding something to replace the Innova because of the current recall and I dont want to deal with that again with that company.


----------



## HopeB (Mar 28, 2013)

I ended up getting the Natural Balance Green Pea and Chicken!


----------

